# Meat Eaters - Choose your prey!



## buggy

As the title said - choose your favorite.


----------



## William Price

Pork Chops, Bacon, honey glazed ham...

No wonder I was 620 lbs. in '99!


----------



## jwithnell

Actually, I've had ostrich -- tasted like the most flavorful, tender beef you could imagine.


----------



## buggy

I still prefer a cow's ribeye steak... though I don't mind fish. Anyone tried not-so-common stuff like... ostrich or rabbit?


----------



## turmeric

Moose, elk and deer. If I can't afford that, which is most of the time, beef.


----------



## Theognome

Critters I've tried but don't recommend-

Monkey (both meat and live brains)
Elephant
Tiger
Dog
Cat
Marmot
Rattlesnake
Camel


Theognome


----------



## Tim

In South Africa, you can get warthog!

But my favorite is this:

EDIT: I put a picture of a lamb here, but it was so cute, I couldn't bear it!

Lamb. I like lamb. There - I said it.


----------



## jaybird0827

Definitely chicken.



Tim said:


> In South Africa, you can get warthog!
> 
> But my favorite is this:
> 
> EDIT: I put a picture of a lamb here, but it was so cute, I couldn't bear it!
> 
> Lamb. I like lamb. There - I said it.



Tim - I remember having warthog, "barbecued" (braii, sp?) and really enjoying it. Impala venison with gravy is very nice as well.


----------



## Timothy William

Kangaroo.

I had King Island steak at a Chinese restaurant last night (King Island is a small island off the south coast of Australia.) It was lovely; the only problem was, this being Chinese cooking, it was lots of little pieces rather than a 500 gram steak.


----------



## Jake

No non-game turkey?


----------



## SolaScriptura

I'll eat whatever I can get ahold of.


----------



## buggy

Theognome said:


> Critters I've tried but don't recommend-
> 
> Monkey (both meat and live brains)
> Elephant
> Tiger
> Dog
> Cat
> Marmot
> Rattlesnake
> Camel
> 
> 
> Theognome


----------



## christianyouth

Theognome said:


> Critters I've tried but don't recommend-
> 
> Monkey (both meat and live brains)






Wow.


----------



## Carolyn

Overall, lamb is my favorite. After that, it would be chicken and goat.


----------



## Montanablue

Korean beef - amazing stuff.


----------



## Scottish Lass

Generally, I prefer beef. If we can get venison, and it's prepared correctly, it's a close second.

I've also eaten turtle and gator, both of which are pretty good fried in nugget/strip form.


----------



## ubermadchen

Hard to beat carnitas. Ohh... how I love it.


----------



## Jimmy the Greek

I checked beef. But Lamb chops are great. So are pork chops, ribs, bacon etc. Heck, I love all meats. Gimme some spicey sausage too.


----------



## Sven

All of the above.

I have to admit, though that I really enjoy squirrel. They're fun to hunt, and their meat is sweet.


----------



## buggy

Squirrels?


----------



## rpavich

> Hard to beat carnitas. Ohh... how I love it.



My mouth just started to water!

A huge pile of Carnitias...crispy at the edges, tender.

A pile of homemade steaming corn tortillas


Homemade salsa, cilantro, diced onion, homemade guacamole...

Ahhhh!!!!


----------



## ubermadchen

rpavich said:


> Hard to beat carnitas. Ohh... how I love it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My mouth just started to water!
> 
> A huge pile of Carnitias...crispy at the edges, tender.
> 
> A pile of homemade steaming corn tortillas
> 
> 
> Homemade salsa, cilantro, diced onion, homemade guacamole...
> 
> Ahhhh!!!!
Click to expand...


Ahh!!!! Now I really want some!!


----------



## LawrenceU

ubermadchen said:


> rpavich said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hard to beat carnitas. Ohh... how I love it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My mouth just started to water!
> 
> A huge pile of Carnitias...crispy at the edges, tender.
> 
> A pile of homemade steaming corn tortillas
> 
> 
> Homemade salsa, cilantro, diced onion, homemade guacamole...
> 
> Ahhhh!!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ahh!!!! Now I really want some!!
Click to expand...


Now cut that out! I can't get good carnitas around here, and I don't have time to make them tonight.

I like all kinds of meat. Among my favourites are:

Venison
Beef
BBQ (I prefer a good pork shoulder)
Lamb
Quail
Wild Turkey (and the liquid ain't all that bad either)
Squirrel
Rabbit


I've also had and enjoyed:

Muskrat (You'll pay a lot for this in fancy restaurants. They call it Marsh Hare.)
Buffalo
Elk
Pronghorn Antelope
Moose
Wild Boar
Alligator
Beaver (You have to get the fat and silver skin off. When you do that, Mmmm. Better than most beef.)
Bobcat
Racoon
Possum
Rattlesnake
Turtle
Terrapin
Rat (Hardcore reenactors do strange things.)
Mountain Oysters 
You want me to keep going?

I've had and did not enjoy:
Monkey (Can't stand the things alive or cooked.)
Armadillo (Although I had Armadillo chili that was good.)
Nutria

Other meats that I've had that really aren't that bad:
Beetle grubs
Ants
Earthworms
Honey bee brood


----------



## Edward

I picked pork because it it the most politically incorrect on the list.


----------



## rpavich

> Now cut that out! I can't get good carnitas around here, and I don't have time to make them tonight.



That's why I have to talk about it...because there ISN'T any around here!


----------



## Rich Koster

About the only meat I don't care for is organs. No liver, heart or wrinkle steaks for me.


----------



## Sven

Rich Koster said:


> About the only meat I don't care for is organs. No liver, heart or wrinkle steaks for me.



You gotta try deer hearts fried with onions. Mmmm...so good!


----------



## Andres

SolaScriptura said:


> I'll eat whatever I can get ahold of.



This is pretty much my stance.


----------



## Jon Peters

Nigiri sushi with tuna or young yellowtail. Mmmm.


----------



## Rich Koster

Sven said:


> Rich Koster said:
> 
> 
> 
> About the only meat I don't care for is organs. No liver, heart or wrinkle steaks for me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You gotta try deer hearts fried with onions. Mmmm...so good!
Click to expand...


I'll try a small bite of it if it was prepared for me. I guess the aroma of the onions masks the odd aroma of cooking hearts. I have a problem with gout, so I usually avoid internal organ meat due to the high level of purine generators in it.


----------



## Bookmeister

Beef, it's what's for dinner! 

Although I am a card carrying member of PETA.


People for the Eating of Tasty Animals!


----------



## Skyler

I voted beef... but grilled chicken is a close runner-up.

Pigeon is good too, if you're the one that went to all the work of catching it and fixing it up.


----------



## jwithnell

> In South Africa, you can get warthog!



Why would beer makers be tastier than any of the rest of us?


----------



## Rich Koster

jwithnell said:


> In South Africa, you can get warthog!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why would beer makers be tastier than any of the rest of us?
Click to expand...


 good wordplay!!!


----------



## Sven

Rich Koster said:


> Sven said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rich Koster said:
> 
> 
> 
> About the only meat I don't care for is organs. No liver, heart or wrinkle steaks for me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You gotta try deer hearts fried with onions. Mmmm...so good!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'll try a small bite of it if it was prepared for me. I guess the aroma of the onions masks the odd aroma of cooking hearts. I have a problem with gout, so I usually avoid internal organ meat due to the high level of purine generators in it.
Click to expand...


I suffer from gout too, but I've found that the organs of game animals has doesn't affect it. I try to stay away from organ meats of domestic animals, but sometimes the flavor is worth the pain.


----------



## AThornquist

Fish because it's tasty and super healthy (especially fatty fish). If taste _only_, I'd say either beef or pork ribs.


----------



## Tripel

To eat regularly, I'm going with Beef. 
Pork is a close second. Ribs, shoulder, bacon, mmmm

One of the best entres I've ever had was ostrich served in something similar to a marsala sauce. Increadibly good. It's more of a special occasion thing I guess.

-----Added 7/17/2009 at 01:00:32 EST-----

Lawrence, you've had a lot of meats and you're from way down South....have you ever had ponce? It's a cajun dish...pig stomach stuffed with a pork sausage. I've had it once, and that's only because I lived next to a true Cajun in college. It was awesome.


----------



## LawrenceU

Ponce is good stuff, so is its cousin, boudin. Did you eat yours smoked or plain? I sort of think of it as cajun haggis. 


I forgot to list a couple of others. One is sort of benign, the other well. . .

Emu
Caballo


----------



## John Weathersby

Anything you can 1) cover in ranch or; 2) throw on the grill or (alternative) wrap in bacon and do 1 and/or 2. I drew NM Bull Elk for a September bow hunt this year, so I hope to add that to the list and apply 1 and/or 2.


----------



## Reformed Thomist

Chicken, baby -- grilled (esp. on Caesar salad), BBQ'd, Southern fried, baked... big fan.


----------



## Curt

What, no "all of the above"?


----------



## Quickened

Among the meats i like:

Beef
Pork 
Chicken
Deer
Wild Boar
Buffalo 
Elk 
Alligator
Lamb
Duck
Antelope
Ostrich

I really cant pick a favorite. It really depends on my mood. Like right now we are having an unusually cool evening here. I see lamb and i think of delicious lamb stew. I cant wait to conjure up some more of that when the weather is right.

Deer is always good. Same with Elk. Typing about this is getting those salivary glands going. I am a sucker for meat products. Perhaps i should think about being a butcher!

Side note: I am opening up more and more to fish as i am getting older. Of course i like fish fry (wisconsin staple) but man oh man salmon is what i am talkin about! I dont think i could ever get tired of smoked salmon fresh off the grill.


----------



## steven-nemes

I'm kind of a sissy.

I don't really like pork; though I do like salami and pepperoni--isn't that pig?

I like beef hamburgers but don't eat steak very often, and don't really like to.

Chicken is good too.

I've tried deer once, I think, and it wasn't bad.

I like turkey too.

-----Added 7/17/2009 at 09:58:16 EST-----

Also I don't believe some of the animals on that list have actually been eaten by Theognome..


----------



## Rich Koster

How about some Slyders ???


----------



## Theognome

Joshua said:


> Montanablue said:
> 
> 
> 
> Korean beef - amazing stuff.
> 
> 
> 
> CANNIBALISM!!!!!!!!
Click to expand...


Did you go Hindu on us or sumthin?

Theognome


----------



## steven-nemes

This thread reminded me of that scene from the Simpsons episode "Lisa the Vegetarian" where Homer hears that Lisa doesn't want to eat meats anymore, and the thought bubble appears over his head as she lists the various meat products she doesn't want anymore: a pork chop appears cut out of a pig's hind; a chicken breast appears cut out from a chicken; a hot dog appears coming from a rubber boot, a raccoon, and so on.


----------



## Rich Koster

steven-nemes said:


> This thread reminded me of that scene from the Simpsons episode "Lisa the Vegetarian" where Homer hears that Lisa doesn't want to eat meats anymore, and the thought bubble appears over his head as she lists the various meat products she doesn't want anymore: a pork chop appears cut out of a pig's hind; a chicken breast appears cut out from a chicken; a hot dog appears coming from a rubber boot, a raccoon, and so on.



D'oh!!!


----------



## William Price

Meat Is Murder!!!

(Mmmm... Tasty, tasty murder...)


----------



## Curt

Meat is good. If God wanted us to be vegetarians, He wouldn't have made animals of meat.


----------



## Rich Koster

I didn't notice any plugs for skunk or porcupine.


----------



## Reformed Thomist

William Price said:


> Meat Is Murder!!!
> 
> (Mmmm... Tasty, tasty murder...)


----------



## kvanlaan

Steak, blue rare, with double-stuffed potatoes (yes, sour cream and bacon in those potatoes, please). Thirty seconds each side is about right.

That's my favorite, but I'm not real picky when it comes to dead animal protein. We've had scorpions, sparrows, live fish (it's sushi made of and served inside the still-living fish), and a host of other tasty things while in China. Dog's not half bad. 

Remember:

There's room on earth for all God's creatures. 

Right next to the mashed potatoes. 

PS - loved the "for every animal you don't eat, I'm going to eat three"


----------



## buggy

When the vote count hits 100 I'll close it... 100's a nice number...


----------



## Montanablue

Theognome said:


> Joshua said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montanablue said:
> 
> 
> 
> Korean beef - amazing stuff.
> 
> 
> 
> CANNIBALISM!!!!!!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Did you go Hindu on us or sumthin?
> 
> Theognome
Click to expand...


I'm confused, because I was talking about strips of steak roasted in sesame oil. I don't know what you're thinking of, Josh. 

Also, I am going to try some bear meat sometime in the next few weeks. My friend Lisa killed one last fall and she still has over half of it left, so she's having a big bear grill out. Should be tasty!


----------



## Edward

Theognome said:


> Joshua said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montanablue said:
> 
> 
> 
> Korean beef - amazing stuff.
> 
> 
> 
> CANNIBALISM!!!!!!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Did you go Hindu on us or sumthin?
> 
> Theognome
Click to expand...


They make beef out of Koreans? But they tend to be Presbyterians.


----------



## ColdSilverMoon

Nothing beats a steak. Here's a picture of the great porterhouse for 2 at my favorite steakhouse, Wolfgang's in NYC:


----------



## Rich Koster




----------



## Blue Tick

New York Wagyu steak- "American Kobe"


----------



## CalvinandHodges

I love animals - they taste great!

-Rob


----------



## LawrenceU

ColdSilverMoon said:


> Nothing beats a steak. Here's a picture of the great porterhouse for 2 at my favorite steakhouse, Wolfgang's in NYC:





Oh, man. That looks good.


----------



## Simply_Nikki

LawrenceU said:


> ubermadchen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rpavich said:
> 
> 
> 
> My mouth just started to water!
> 
> A huge pile of Carnitias...crispy at the edges, tender.
> 
> A pile of homemade steaming corn tortillas
> 
> 
> Homemade salsa, cilantro, diced onion, homemade guacamole...
> 
> Ahhhh!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ahh!!!! Now I really want some!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Now cut that out! I can't get good carnitas around here, and I don't have time to make them tonight.
> 
> I like all kinds of meat. Among my favourites are:
> 
> Venison
> Beef
> BBQ (I prefer a good pork shoulder)
> Lamb
> Quail
> Wild Turkey (and the liquid ain't all that bad either)
> Squirrel
> Rabbit
> 
> 
> I've also had and enjoyed:
> 
> Muskrat (You'll pay a lot for this in fancy restaurants. They call it Marsh Hare.)
> Buffalo
> Elk
> Pronghorn Antelope
> Moose
> Wild Boar
> Alligator
> Beaver (You have to get the fat and silver skin off. When you do that, Mmmm. Better than most beef.)
> Bobcat
> Racoon
> Possum
> Rattlesnake
> Turtle
> Terrapin
> Rat (Hardcore reenactors do strange things.)
> Mountain Oysters
> You want me to keep going?
> 
> I've had and did not enjoy:
> Monkey (Can't stand the things alive or cooked.)
> Armadillo (Although I had Armadillo chili that was good.)
> Nutria
> 
> Other meats that I've had that really aren't that bad:
> Beetle grubs
> Ants
> Earthworms
> Honey bee brood
Click to expand...


 You would totally survive in the wild! LOL


----------



## Rich Koster

Curt said:


> Meat is good. If God wanted us to be vegetarians, He wouldn't have made animals of meat.



I remember a reply like this on another thread, was it you?


----------



## MikelKenn89

Theognome said:


> Critters I've tried but don't recommend-
> 
> Monkey (both meat and live brains)
> Elephant
> Tiger
> Dog
> Cat
> Marmot
> Rattlesnake
> Camel
> 
> 
> Theognome



wow... i've actually always wondered what elephant tastes like,...tiger sounds interesting,....heck they all sound interesting, ill try anything once

I assume it was younger elephant because of toughness? 

"Weirdest" thing i ever ate, though it isnt weird to my family is Frog Legs and Gator,.....yuummmmmmmmmmmy


----------



## Theognome

MikelKenn89 said:


> Theognome said:
> 
> 
> 
> Critters I've tried but don't recommend-
> 
> Monkey (both meat and live brains)
> Elephant
> Tiger
> Dog
> Cat
> Marmot
> Rattlesnake
> Camel
> 
> 
> Theognome
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wow... i've actually always wondered what elephant tastes like,...tiger sounds interesting,....heck they all sound interesting, ill try anything once
> 
> I assume it was younger elephant because of toughness?
> 
> "Weirdest" thing i ever ate, though it isnt weird to my family is Frog Legs and Gator,.....yuummmmmmmmmmmy
Click to expand...


Tiger did not really taste good- it was rather bitter. Elephant (I know not the age of the thing or the cut) was kinda sweeter, but rather tough and had an unpleasant smell to it. It's somewhat akin to mutton.

I'm slow-queing a pork roast right now... I'll post a pic once the pigamal is nice and toasty.

Theognome


----------



## jogri17

I voted other. I love Hoarse meat! IT tastes like beef only leaner and healthier and its cheaper! I made hoarse burgers tonight with my roomies and we loved them!


----------



## Tripel

I had Kangaroo loin for the first time a couple weeks ago. It was really good. A lot like Ostrich.


----------



## Theognome

jogri17 said:


> I voted other. I love Hoarse meat! IT tastes like beef only leaner and healthier and its cheaper! I made hoarse burgers tonight with my roomies and we loved them!



Doesn't hoarse meat make your throat hurt and it hard to talk?

Theognome


----------



## Theognome

*Porkamal*

Here's what I took from the grill tonight, after 2+ hours on a slow burn-












Yummy!

Theognome


----------



## Bald_Brother

My favorite prey?

The Hunt - the kill - and the plate


----------



## Honor

my favorite meat is sushi... eel to be exact. so I don' know should I put fish or other???


----------



## Theognome

Honor said:


> my favorite meat is sushi... eel to be exact. so I don' know should I put fish or other???



Put, 'Bait'.

Theognome


----------



## Honor

hahaha thanks Bill...


----------



## Houchens

I would have to say fish...(sushi too, especially eel and tuna!) A close second would have to be lamb, then bison!!! Beef would be my least favorite. 

I have tried deer, frog legs(as a child...least favorite then and now), quail, dove, ostrich(jerky), squirrel, turtle, bear, and chicken, pork and turkey of course. All have been quite tasty, with the exception of the frog legs, although some say they taste like chicken.


----------



## Brian Withnell

jwithnell said:


> Actually, I've had ostrich -- tasted like the most flavorful, tender beef you could imagine.



I had a bite of it as well, and it was *good* (funny how we were at the same place that night! )

I also liked the buffalo, but I think anything they serve at the Clifton (except the eggs with trout, yuck) will be really good.


----------



## Houchens

Theognome said:


> Here's what I took from the grill tonight, after 2+ hours on a slow burn-
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yummy!
> 
> Theognome



Looks Fabulous! Hope you enjoyed it!


----------



## Webservant

Big, mooing, smuddad in garlic, black on the outside, pink on the inside. So rare it quivers when you stick it. So rare you have to ask it to kindly step off the grill onto your plate, and it does. Mmm Mmm Mmm.


----------



## Brian Withnell

Theognome said:


> jogri17 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I voted other. I love Hoarse meat! IT tastes like beef only leaner and healthier and its cheaper! I made hoarse burgers tonight with my roomies and we loved them!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Doesn't hoarse meat make your throat hurt and it hard to talk?
> 
> Theognome
Click to expand...


 

You beat me to it.


----------



## Curt

Webservant said:


> Big, mooing, smuddad in garlic, black on the outside, pink on the inside. So rare it quivers when you stick it. So rare you have to ask it to kindly step off the grill onto your plate, and it does. Mmm Mmm Mmm.



For me this is close. But crawling off the plate will do.


----------



## LawrenceU

Bald_Brother said:


> My favorite prey?
> 
> The Hunt - the kill - and the plate



Unless the geography of Georgia has recently changed I'm pretty sure those didn't come from water near Conyers. 

Nice catches, btw.


----------



## Honor

Webservant said:


> Big, mooing, smuddad in garlic, black on the outside, pink on the inside. So rare it quivers when you stick it. So rare you have to ask it to kindly step off the grill onto your plate, and it does. Mmm Mmm Mmm.



smuddad??? normally I would think from the context of the post that it was a cow but with the other posts that involve some rather unique animals I am not going to assume anything.


----------



## Webservant

Honor said:


> Webservant said:
> 
> 
> 
> Big, mooing, smuddad in garlic, black on the outside, pink on the inside. So rare it quivers when you stick it. So rare you have to ask it to kindly step off the grill onto your plate, and it does. Mmm Mmm Mmm.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> smuddad??? normally I would think from the context of the post that it was a cow but with the other posts that involve some rather unique animals I am not going to assume anything.
Click to expand...

I am, indeed, referring to a cow, and "smuddad" is New Yawkian word for "smothered". I could explain where that came from, but it would take to long.


----------



## Honor

thanks... its ok you don't have to explain. I like a good med-rare steak too.


----------



## Peairtach

As the Duke of Edinburgh once said,

"If it has four legs but isn't a table,
flies but isn't a plane,
moves through the water but isn't a submarine,
the Chinese will eat it!''  


I like a medium-rare steak with diane or peppercorn sauce, various types of pig-meat, and sometimes venison.


----------



## ewenlin

Richard Tallach said:


> As the Duke of Edinburgh once said,
> 
> "If it has four legs but isn't a table,
> flies but isn't a plane,
> moves through the water but isn't a submarine,
> the Chinese will eat it!''



Somebody mention something about eating? 

By the way, I would really love to hang out a week with either Lawrence or Theognome. We only get chicken, beef, pork, mutton. Others are hard to come by and you can't hunt in a city.

What is the average life expectancy of Americans?


----------



## jawyman

I will gladly eat a steak any day of the week. "Beef. It's what for dinner."


----------

